# Pink roses



## Grampa Don (May 3, 2019)

This is a tall rose bush in the back corner of our yard.  Neighbor's boysenberry on the left, phone lines overhead.







Our housing tract was built in 1954, so the phone lines are old.  Every time someone has a problem, the phone company just runs another wire instead of replacing the old cable.

Don


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 3, 2019)

Very nice. I'm from New Jersey and we might still get frost. It will be a long time before we see roses blooming around here.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2019)

You must always be in a good mood Don, surrounded by all those beautiful flowers, nice pic!


----------



## Pink Biz (May 4, 2019)

*​Gorgeous flowers, I can almost smell them over here! *


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2019)

Very pretty Don...


----------



## -Oy- (May 4, 2019)

Nice flaaaerz


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 18, 2019)

Ferdinand Georg Waldmuller "Roses" 1843


----------

